# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  التحالف المريخي يتبرا من اتفاق منزل الوالي

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااجل:
اكد الامين العام للتحالف المريخي مولانا الاستاذ/ خالد سيد احمد المحامي ان اللقاء الذي تم بين رئيس نادي المريخ السابق وبعض ابناء المريخ لا علاقة للتحالف المريخي به ولن نتجاوب مع مخرجاته واننا حسمنا امرنا في التوجه نحو الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) لعرض قضيتنا العادلة ونطمئن جميع عشاق المريخ العظيم بان ديمقراطية واهلية الحركةالرياضية خلفها رجال لن يحيدوا عن الحق .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صرح السيد/ محمد الكندو القيادي بالتحالف المريخي بأنهم بصدد تقديم شكوي للسيد / وزير الشباب و الرياضة الاتحادي ضد المسؤول الحكومي ازهري وداعة الله المفوض الاتحادي للتدخل في الصراع داخل نادي المريخ واصدار بيان صوتي للتأثير علي اعضاء الجمعية العمومية وجماهير المريخ وهو المسؤول الحكومي بان بالدستور القانون يمنع تدخل المسؤول الحكومي من التدخل في الشؤون الاهلية والرياضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شتارتكم عينة ياناس التحالف

ما ليها مثيل ابدا
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*هو الزول ما قلتوا كان معاهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنويه هام:
نفيد جميع عشاق الاحمر في الداخل والخارج بان السيد / نادر ابراهيم مالك قد تقدم باستقالة من التحالف المريخي قبل اكثر من 6 اشهر وتم قبول الاستقالة في اجتماع طارئ في نفس يوم تقديمها بالاجماع وهو حاليا" لا يمثل الا نفسه ونتمي له التوفيق ..
اعلام التحالف
*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*ديل اول مايظهر اسم جمال الوالى يثوروا جعجعة
                        	*

----------


## gamryassen

*هم ناس التحالف دارين شنو عشان يطلعوا بيان ومن البقية معاهم ما حاتم مقره واوا كلهم فلاحين في الوساطه والجعحعه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتو تخالف وتخلف مش تحالف
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*لا حول الله هو في حاجه اسمها التحالف
بعدين النفرات دي كلها قامت ماسمعنا بي زول منهم دفع لدعم النادي 
ديل جعجاعين على الفاضي
*

----------


## ابو همام

*الاجتماع ليه  ساعتين  معقول  يا ناس التخالف  3بيانات فى ظرف  ساعه ونصف
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*ماذا قدم ليمونة زلة قريش فى النفرة
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*التحالف دا ما منوا خوف كدى النشوف خبر الوالى شنوا

*

----------


## استرلينى

*اين كلمه جمهور المريخ ضد هذا التحالف المفلس ماديا ومفلس فكريا تجاه قضيه المريخ
*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*هههههههه اصلا ما بظهر إلا يجيبوا سيرة الوالي ... آل فيفا آل والله مضحكة
                        	*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*الناس ديل احسن مانشتغل بيهم حتي لو بقت معارضه مسلحه .. خليهم ّ  يصدروا بياناتهم وخليهم يجعجعوا زي ماهم دايرين .. الوالي مشكلتوا اعطاهم اكبر من حجمهم وكل مايطلعوا بيان يقوم تاني يوم يقدم استقالتو .. لو خلاهم ينبحوا زي الكلاب واستمر هو في عطائه .. حيسكتوا في النهايه
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*نادر عرفناهو .....طيب المتقشف عصام برضو ما من التحالف؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وهبة
					

نادر عرفناهو .....طيب المتقشف عصام برضو ما من التحالف؟؟؟



عصام الحاج لم ينضم للتحالف
حاولوا معه الا انه رفض التضامن معهم
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*جبت المفيد ياحبيب ...القول ماقلت ويعبر عن حال التحالف
                        	*

----------


## parma

*هو.. في ... ايه...؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## المريود

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تنويه هام:
نفيد جميع عشاق الاحمر في الداخل والخارج بان السيد / نادر ابراهيم مالك قد تقدم باستقالة من التحالف المريخي قبل اكثر من 6 اشهر وتم قبول الاستقالة في اجتماع طارئ في نفس يوم تقديمها بالاجماع وهو حاليا" لا يمثل الا نفسه ونتمي له التوفيق ..
اعلام التحالف



ما سمعنا قبل كده قالوا استقال ساكتين لشنو ؟؟؟
و لا ما عايزين الناس تعرف انو في انشقاق و اختلاف بيناتكم ؟؟
ما عندكم موضوع 
لكم مريخ  و لنا مريخ اخر
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*هههههههههههههههه

الناس ديل حالتهم بقت تحنن

ادم المعتمدين عليه دا ود جمال الوالى 

يعني اخر واحد يقف ضد جمال وقالها من قبل اذا جمال الوالى اتقدم ورشح نفسه انا ما بترشح ضد الوالى

ناس التخالف ديل مراهنين على منو يوفر ليهم القروش حتى ادم معتمد على دعم الوالى له لان الوالى من ادخل ادم فى الوسط المريخي.
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اتفق مع اخي استرليني اين دور جمهور المريخ في ايقاف من يحاولون العبث بالمريخ ولا يريدون له الخير لايظهروا الى عندما ياتي ذكر جمال الوالي اذا هم اصحاب مصالح شخصية ولايهمهم المريخ

اذا يجب ان يقابلو بالرفض من كل المجتمع المريخي وهم سبب كل البلبلة والمشاكل التي تحدث الان.

نادر مالك رجل مريخي نحسب له انه ابتعد عن هؤلاء الشرذمة وقدم استقالته منذ فترة طويلة. وعصام الحاج لم ينضم ابدا لهؤلاء المخالفين وقدم هذين الرجلين مصلحة المريخ على كل شئ.

من هم التحالف مجرد 3 اشخاص لايستطيعون قتل ذبابة الجعجاع قريش والحامض ليمونة وخالد سيداحمد لم نسمع به قدمو اي شئ للمريخ غير الضغائن والكره والحسد شفاهم الله

يجب ان يقف جمهور المريخ وقفة رجل واحد ويتصدى لهم وهم من كانوا يعكرون اجواء المريخ ايام جمال الوالي وشنوا عليه الحملات واصدروا البيانات والان عرفنا الفرق بين من يعمل 

وبين من يهدم. قفوا لهم بالمرصاد دافعوا عن مريخكم ضد من يعملون لمصلحتهم الشخصية.
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ونحن جماهير المريخ نتبرا منكم
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ديل ما بعشقو الا مع الوالي بس
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عاااااجل:
اكد الامين العام للتحالف المريخي مولانا الاستاذ/ خالد سيد احمد المحامي ان اللقاء الذي تم بين رئيس نادي المريخ السابق وبعض ابناء المريخ لا علاقة للتحالف المريخي به ولن نتجاوب مع مخرجاته واننا حسمنا امرنا في التوجه نحو الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) لعرض قضيتنا العادلة ونطمئن جميع عشاق المريخ العظيم بان ديمقراطية واهلية الحركةالرياضية خلفها رجال لن يحيدوا عن الحق .



نحن زااااتنا ما عندنا علاقة بيكم
*

----------


## sonstar

*نتمنى ان يتلم الشمل وان يبقى ملصحة الكيان فوق الجميع
                        	*

----------

